# Wolf Hunting Poll from Marquette please vote



## AceMcbanon (Apr 2, 2003)

I never believe the people who preach all the wolves are killing our deer herd, while numerous people they know poach. Or the people who defend poachers for "helping out our deer herd". I fully support a wolf hunt, and I think the sooner the better, other members here have put it better then I can, but once you put a value on a species, people start to hold them in a higher esteem and respect. I will never pretend to be a DNR biologist because I spend a lot of time in the woods without the education and resources, and other sportsman shouldn't either.

I'm looking forward to supporting a Wolf season based on science, and being able to cross that excuse for low deer sightings off the list. I live in Marquette county and I would say habitat is the biggest problem in our county for the deer herd


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

So, where's the poll?


----------

